# xterm no utf8



## graudeejs (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to use uxterm aka xterm -u8 and it was all good until today, when i updated xterm to latest version [v238] i can't use it.

There is no such key -u8 anymore, also i can't set locale because mine ain't supported by freebsd
Setting other utf8 locale doesn't work for me, as i need.
Instead of getting ÄÄ“Ä«Å«Å¾ÄÅ†Ä¼Ä·Ä£Å¡ i get some weir characters.
Needless to say that this sux

can anyone help to solve this.
UTF-8 in xterm ain't that vital, but i do write native in cli time to time.

i could restore from backups, but my guess that next version of xterm will probably be the same


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2009)

heh, was also bitten by that

stas        2009-01-08 14:00:00 UTC

  FreeBSD ports repository

  Modified files:
    x11/xterm            Makefile
  Log:
  - Disable wide char support by default, as it breaks 8-bit charset
    support.
  - Introduce a new knob WITH_WIDE_CHARS to enable wide chars.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 9, 2009)

```
killasmurf86 $ sudo make config
===> No options to configure
```


dam, does this mean i will have to set WITH_WIDE_CHARS each time i update xterm
there is no make config options, and portmaster just compiles xterm.
grrrrr


----------



## vermaden (Jan 9, 2009)

@killasmurf86


put that into your */etc/make.conf* to make it permanent:


```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/ports/x11/xterm}
  WITH_WIDE_CHARS= yes
.endif
```


----------



## JuanTelez (Mar 2, 2009)

you could also use urxvt
/usr/ports/X11/rxvt-unicode

hope it helps


----------

